# Review: Think by John Piper



## FenderPriest (Jan 10, 2011)

I posted my review of John Piper's latest book, Think, at my blog to day: here.


----------



## jason d (Jan 10, 2011)

I did mine on the same here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f90/think-life-mind-love-god-65003/


----------

